# nur mal so kurz ...



## Wooly (13. Januar 2003)

bin leider im Augenblick in tontechnischen Belangen mal weider unterwegs, vor nächster Woche wird es nix mit der Lights-Internet Seite, aber gut Ding will bekanntlich Weile haben .. ;-))) ach ja, und dann habe ich noch was ganz Böses getan, aber das zeige ich euch dann wenn es da ist .. huuuuhääähähäähäääähhhoooooo ...


----------



## nils (13. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Marcus Thiel _
> * und dann habe ich noch was ganz Böses getan, aber das zeige ich euch dann wenn es da ist .. huuuuhääähähäähäääähhhoooooo ... *



Hast du dir ein rosa Röckchen für deine neue Cola-Dose gekauft??

Ach und mit der leichten Seite wollte ich eh schon länger mal ein "ja wie lange denn noch"-stichel-Thread starten, bist nochmal davongekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (13. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nils _
> *
> Hast du dir ein rosa Röckchen für deine neue Cola-Dose gekauft??
> *



 ... noch schlimmer ...


----------



## nkwd (13. Januar 2003)

jetzt gibs schon zu: es is eine Rock Shox Gabel für die Dose


----------



## fez (13. Januar 2003)

einen Fuchsschwanz auf jeder Seite des Lenkers, Bananensattel mit Lehne und diese Pfeifenputzer welche sich um die Nabe drehen !

Ha !


----------



## nils (13. Januar 2003)

Jawoll, einen schicken Lenker! 

Markus fand wohl das G-Zero hier ganz schick...


----------



## nils (13. Januar 2003)

Oder eine Lowrider für die Eisdiele?


----------



## fez (13. Januar 2003)

glaube er hat sich neuerdings doch mehr der Musik zugewandt wie er schreibt. Es muss also was andres sein...


----------



## Rune Roxx (13. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nils _
> *Oder eine Lowrider für die Eisdiele? *



Wo gibt´s das Ding? Hast du ne Internetseite dazu?


----------



## fez (13. Januar 2003)

im Classic-Forum gibts so geile Bildchen....

Ich will ein Breezer Jet Stream von 96 ! Unbedingt !

Die Kisten hier sind allerdings ein paar Jährchen älter...


----------



## nils (13. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rune Roxx _
> *Wo gibt´s das Ding? Hast du ne Internetseite dazu? *



Kein Schimmer, hat sich doch Markus zugelegt... 





ne echt, keine Ahnung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils (13. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fez _
> *im Classic-Forum gibts so geile Bildchen....
> *



Nett gell? Das Classic-Forum entwickelt sich auch so langsam zu meinem Lieblingsbereich.
Einfach die kaputteste Mischung entspannter Leute, oder die entspannteste Mischung Kaputter?... ich weiß es nicht mehr so genau...


----------



## Wooly (14. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nils _
> *Nett gell? Das Classic-Forum entwickelt sich auch so langsam zu meinem Lieblingsbereich.
> Einfach die kaputteste Mischung entspannter Leute, oder die entspannteste Mischung Kaputter?... ich weiß es nicht mehr so genau... *



jupp. Phaty und Konsorten sind kaum zu schlagen ... außer das sie nicht Fahradfahren, aber das kann man ihnen nachsehen ;-)))

und Fez, erst Kona kaufen, dann Breezer haben wollen, deine Töchter werden NIE Klavier spielen lernen (meine übrigens auch nicht, wenn das so weitergeht ... aber dazu später wenn Photomaterial vorliegt .. ;-)))))))

und nkwd ... never ever ... pfui

muß jetzt ein wenig mischen gehn ... bye


----------



## Schwarzspecht (14. Januar 2003)

... ich glaube, der Marcus hat eher sein kules Kona Schtinky weiterentwickelt -> Stummellenker angebaut! Ist Dosenpfandpflichtig - kann dafür aber fliegen!


----------



## Froschel (14. Januar 2003)

das sind nun Marcus geheimen Wünsche :
dann will er noch  zum Tuning die Stützrädchen abbauen.......Ganz schön waghalsig sag ich da nur......


----------



## Wooly (14. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bernhard _
> * dann will er noch  zum Tuning die Stützrädchen abbauen.......Ganz schön waghalsig sag ich da nur...... *



neee neeee mein Lieber, Sicherheit geht vor, so schnell werdet ihr mich nicht los ... die bleiben dran !!!


----------



## Wooly (14. Januar 2003)

Kennt Ihr übrigens schon die Alternative, um an der Schwarzenbach Talsperre nicht durch die ganzen Touristen auf der mauer zu gondeln .. ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (15. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Marcus Thiel _
> *
> jupp. Phaty und Konsorten sind kaum zu schlagen ... außer das sie nicht Fahradfahren, aber das kann man ihnen nachsehen ;-)))
> *



Da bin ich wohl auch einer von den Fahrrad-Theoretikern....,aber irgendwann werde ich mich auch noch bei den Northern Lights einreihen:

Northern Lights: Now playing introducing the kid who get loose/microphon-check, one to da deuce.


----------



## Wooly (15. Januar 2003)

also wenn du eins besitzt das fährt und auch dreckig werden darf ... ;-))) dann aber gerne doch, viel Spaß ist garantiert.


----------



## Wooly (15. Januar 2003)

hahhhhaaaaa am Samstag ist es wohl soweit, dann werde ich hier ein revolutionäres Photo posten und dann werden mich alle hassen und keiner geht mehr mit mir biken und überhaupt ... hat jemand eigentlich einen rosa Rock für das Photo ?


----------



## nils (15. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Marcus Thiel _
> *... hat jemand eigentlich einen rosa Rock für das Photo ? *



Frag mal ihn hier:


----------



## Triple F (15. Januar 2003)

Naja, wenigstens ist der Rahmen rosa....


----------



## fez (18. Januar 2003)

Einsendeschluss Schockerfoto heute !!!!


----------



## nkwd (18. Januar 2003)

ja, wir warten alle gespannt!


----------



## nils (18. Januar 2003)

Marcus, die Zeit läuft ab! Noch 2 Stunden und 26 Minuten


----------



## Wooly (18. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nils _
> *Marcus, die Zeit läuft ab! Noch 2 Stunden und 26 Minuten *



tut mir leid Kinder, erstens habe ich noch keine Rock für das Photo aufgetrieben, und zweitens war ich heute ja Skifahren, habe deshalb die Post verpasst und kann deshalb 1/3 des beweisphotos erst am Montagmorgen abholen. Also, wir es halt ein mittagspausen Montagsspaß ;-)))

die Internetseite ist als Designvorschlag morgen abend online, ich stelle sie erst mal auf www.marcusthiel.de, dann könnt ihr ja mal euren Senf dazugeben.

hahali morgen, und denkt an mich wenn ihr durch den schönen Schwarzwald fahrt und ich hinter dem Mischpult schmoren muß ... viel Spaß !!!


----------



## Wooly (19. Januar 2003)

... meine herren, ich bin aber auch schon ein vom Pech verfolgter, mir geht es mit dem Internet wie dem Fez wenn er ne Tour plant .. ;-)) es kommt immer was dazwischen ... hat vielleicht einer von euch kurz ne Internetadresse, wo ich cracks bekomme, um Domos von Photoshop 7.0, Golive 6.0 und FireworksMX für Apple OSX als Vollversion laufen zu lassen ... aber wird schon. 

Als Häppchen hier ein paar nette Photoshopspielereien, die Herren Fez, marcus und Bernhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (19. Januar 2003)

Herr von und zu


----------



## Wooly (19. Januar 2003)

MR. Erbsensuppe


----------



## nkwd (19. Januar 2003)

tz tz tz Marcus..... keine Pics vom Bike, keine fertige Homepage.... ne, also wirklich kein Verlaß auf dich!    

fürn PC könnt ich dir alle Prgs geben (ups, ne GoLive hab ich net, aber dafür Flash 4, 5 und MX). wo man Apple Zeugs kriegt hab ich leider keine Ahnung!


----------



## Trailrider79 (19. Januar 2003)

auf www.gulli.com gibts so nen download link für nen programm namens serialz2000. dann lädst du dir noch die updates runter, lädst die .seu dateien in das prog über "update database" und schon hast du sämtliche serialz die der mensch so braucht, auch für apple glaub ich

gruß jörg


----------



## nkwd (19. Januar 2003)

ach, marcus, wenn du wirklich nur Seriennummern brauchst, dann guck mal in deine PMs


----------



## Wooly (20. Januar 2003)

juhuhh, sie ist da, Ebay ist toll und ich habe einen an der Mütze, aber ich konnte nicht anders, bitte verzeit mir, und jetzt ab zum besten Fahradhändler, damit die Pfalzausfahrt auch klargeht mit Spaßmaschiene No2 !!!!

P.S. ich weiß, rosa Röckchen und so, aber es ist keine Psylo ;-)))


----------



## fez (20. Januar 2003)

Du hast doch einen an der Waffel....


ACH WAS, geil, bin schon gespannt auf die Probefahrt !!!


Ich glaube dann bau ich meine Junior T ein....


----------



## Froschel (20. Januar 2003)

echt klasse ,jetzt haben wir endlich mal ein Fahrradähnliche Gerät ,daß wir mal so richtig zusammenreiten können.

Das wird lustig.


----------



## fez (20. Januar 2003)

was Du meine mit ein Fahrradähnliche Gerät, Alter ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (20. Januar 2003)

... mein Gott sind wir krass, geradezu krasser als krass, eigentlich schon oberkrass !!! und schenkst du mir dann deine Fox Fez, die brauchst du dann doch nicht mehr, eh viel zuwenig Federweg ... obwohl, ich behalte die Z1 ja, und ganz ehrlich , das Kona sieht im Augenblick so GEIL aus, die Junior T würde es nur verschandeln, so ist doch die Optik viel smoooootheeeeeerrrrr .. jeahhhh

Hoffe das klappt bis nächstes Wochenende, ist noch eine Menge Arbeit, das alte Vorderrad muß noch neu gespeicht werden mit ner Lefty Nabe, Schaltung Bremse trallala Lenker ist auch noch nicht da ... und überhaupt, aber wird schon. Ansonsten halt good old 98´er Schwinn Cruiser (äh F1000).

und wenn es fertig wird, hoffentlich schaffe ich mein Zahnarztstudium bis da hin, habe gehört ohne darf man das Jekyll gar nicht fahren....


----------



## nkwd (20. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Marcus Thiel _
> *hoffentlich schaffe ich mein Zahnarztstudium bis da hin, habe gehört ohne darf man das Jekyll gar nicht fahren.... *


*rofl* *lol* *gröhl* 
der war geil!


----------



## Wooly (20. Januar 2003)

sagt mal Jungs, habt Ihr ALLE NICHTS ZU ARBEITEN oder was, die kompletten northern Lights sind ja online, euch muß mein neuer Untersatz ja wirklich interessiert haben ;-))))


----------



## nkwd (20. Januar 2003)

aber klar wollten wir jetzt endlich alle wissen, welche Schandtaten du wieder angestellt hast, nachdem uns solang auf die Folter gespannt und vertröstet hast! 
außerdem is meine Motivation Mathe (um genau zu sein: Lineare Algebra und Analytische Geometrie) zu lernen im Moment etwas im Keller....  
werd jetzt erstmal bissel Gewichtheben gehen, dann zum Zahnarzt gehen (ob ich mir dann auch ein Jekyll kaufen darf?? ) und dann sehen wir mal weiter, ob dann wieder etwas Motivation aufgetaucht is


----------



## fez (20. Januar 2003)

nur so probehalber: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t41237.html

Und hier ist mir noch was ins Auge gefallen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=28315


----------



## nils (20. Januar 2003)

Nein wie Dekandent! Ich bin beeindruckt

Dein Glück das du dein Vorhanben vorher nicht preisgegeben hast
Was hat den der Rahmen für eine Farbe? So richtig Eisdielen-Porno-Bomber tauglich oder eher dezent?

Aber cooles Gerät! Da ist immer was zum lästern da 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (20. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nils _
> *
> Was hat den der Rahmen für eine Farbe? So richtig Eisdielen-Porno-Bomber tauglich oder eher dezent?
> *



Orange !!!! ****in´ Orange !!! Your Eyeballs will pop out and burn, baby !!!!!!!


----------



## crossie (20. Januar 2003)

YEAAAAHHHHHHH......


ne lefty     

oh mann. also rahmen find ich ja echt mal ok, aber zur lefty kann ich nur sagen....



> Du hast doch einen an der Waffel....



heheheh
nee. bin auch mal gespannt wie sich das teil fährt. diese woche bekomm ich ja EEEEENDLICH meinen frame wieder  dann muss noch irgendwoher ne Z1 wedge oder ne Marz. DJ2 von 2002, und dann kanns losgehn. 

die psylo hab ich zwar noch, aber ....mein gott....so n drecksding. wenn wer weiss wie man die gescheit einstellt, sagt bescheid, ich komm vorbei 


greetz
crossie


----------



## liebesspieler (21. Januar 2003)

viel spaß beim einstellen !


----------



## nils (22. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Marcus Thiel _
> *Orange !!!! ****in´ Orange !!! Your Eyeballs will pop out and burn, baby !!!!!!! *



Dann muß ich wohl für das nächste Treffen noch ne Schweißerbrille auftreiben

*gähnmitriesenbart*
Und da an der Gabel tut doch was fehlen! Und du freust dich noch über Ebay... hast du noch nie ne Federgabel gesehen? An deinem Teil fehlt ja die Hälfte.. tztztz


----------



## fez (6. Februar 2003)

hier: http://www.schellings.de


----------



## Schwarzspecht (6. Februar 2003)

" ... Liebende aufgemerkt!
Alle Paarweise gekauften Electracruiser zu besonderen "Gehet-hin-und-gebet-dem-Frieden-auf-Erden-eine-Zukunft"-Preisen."

Wie wärs jetzt mit "Biken für den Frieden", "Make Trails not war!" oder "Schwerter zu Bikerahmen"


----------



## Wooly (7. April 2003)

Bin gerade die erste kleine Runde mit dem Jekyll um den Battert gefahren, also mal extralecker Rädsche muß ich wohl sagen. Und die Lefty ist eine Traum, lenkt sich echt wie eine Starrgabel und bügelt doch ne ganze Menge platt, auf jeden Fall die beste Tourengabel die ich je gefahren bin.  Morgen kommt dann das Poserphoto vor der Eisdiele, versprochen ;-)))))


----------



## nkwd (7. April 2003)

mit deinem Porno-DH-Bike solltest aber auch noch paar Poserfotos machen


----------



## Wooly (7. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nkwd _
> *mit deinem Porno-DH-Bike solltest aber auch noch paar Poserfotos machen   *



immer ruhig, eins nach dem anderen. Und das Bild vom orangenen Eisdielen Ponobomber habe ich Nils ausdrücklich versprochen !!!


----------



## Samoth (15. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Marcus Thiel _
> *juhuhh, sie ist da, Ebay ist toll und ich habe einen an der Mütze, aber ich konnte nicht anders, bitte verzeit mir, und jetzt ab zum besten Fahradhändler, damit die Pfalzausfahrt auch klargeht mit Spaßmaschiene No2 !!!!
> 
> P.S. ich weiß, rosa Röckchen und so, aber es ist keine Psylo ;-))) *



*WECHLOL*

DAS ist mal goil! Respekt und willkommen!

Das Bild hättest du nicht kommentieren müssen - es sagt einfach alles!

"Sollen sie doch kommen... mein Speer und Schild warten..."

Asterix: "Mein Pilum ist sicher härter als euer Sternum!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

